# Adding an Effect Loop to a Rocker 30 head!...possible?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Like the title sais..i'm wondering if it's possible to had an effect loop to a ROcker 30 head!..i just landed a MINT head and 2x12 in Black..but it lacks an Effect Loop wish i really need"!...

Is there a good Mod out there?

Any help is appriciated...


----------

